# Buffed Item & Quest Toolbar



## Kagrim (1. Februar 2007)

sowas wär cool das hät ich gerne von euch zu meinem Geburtstag am 1 April.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2007)

Kagrim schrieb:


> sowas wär cool das hät ich gerne von euch zu meinem Geburtstag am 1 April.



So ne Toolbar gibts schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloss hab ich grad keine Ahnung wo die hin ist... die war bei wowszene.de mal in den News vor einigen Wochen.


----------



## steini2 (3. Februar 2007)

Die Toolbar gibts bei Klick Mich.
Viel Spaß damit^^

Mfg steini


----------



## Kagrim (3. Februar 2007)

cool Danke samal weist du vll wo man verzauberungen auf hose in der scherbenwelt her bekommt ?


----------



## Roran (3. Februar 2007)

Kagrim schrieb:


> cool Danke samal weist du vll wo man verzauberungen auf hose in der scherbenwelt her bekommt ?


Verzauberungen


----------



## Kagrim (6. Februar 2007)

cool danke nun hab ich alle verzauberungen auf einem Blick aber Hosenverzauberungen hab ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------

